# how to install windows xp x64 on a Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 together with Windows 7 x64(du



## corretje61 (Feb 28, 2012)

hello,i am new on this forum and bought a new desktop computer to build myself the first time.
i have already installed windows 7 x64 but want to install windows xp x64 also (dual boot) both on a different ssd.
but all i get is a blue screen when installing XP.
my system is a Gigabyte GA-x79-UD5 with intel i7-3930K and 16gb 1866 kingston HyperX and 2 Corsair ssd 90Gb and a Xfx R-7950DD graphics.
my name is Cor and i am from the Netherlands (rotterdam).
i will complete my profile later but can somebody help me?what to do in the bios?ahci or ide?
uefi rom or legacy rom.
i can start installing,but after loading files i get a blue screen of death.
thanks already for your help.Cor


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2012)

xp first, install other OS from XP desktop.

Or, you can install each OS with just the drive you plan to install on plugged in. Then you can use boot menu to boot from the drive/OS you'd like to boot.

I use the second method, as it's much easier to recover should one OS fail.


----------



## corretje61 (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks for your quick reply,but my problem is:how do i set my bios?
AHCI or IDE?
and do you mean to disconnect the drive with window 7 on it?
because i can start installing xp but i do not get the chance to point to the disc i would like to use.
after windows has finished loading the files(after the blue start-up screen) it stops with the blue screen.
but why?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 28, 2012)

Just like what he said ^^^^, dual boot using the BIOS option picking the SSD that has that particular OS to boot first.

Set it to IDE since I don't recall WINXP supporting AHCI (out of the box) and it is probably why your SSD is not being recognized.


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

corretje61 said:


> thanks for your quick reply,but my problem is:how do i set my bios?
> AHCI or IDE?
> and do you mean to disconnect the drive with window 7 on it?
> because i can start installing xp but i do not get the chance to point to the disc i would like to use.
> ...



Set IDE in your BIOS and then select the drive you want for each OS.
Xp might not be all that compatible and this is why you are getting the FAIL. Try windows 7 first.


----------



## corretje61 (Feb 28, 2012)

hello,the problem is that i can not choose a disc as after i put the disc in and windows loaded files it gets a blue screen.
i have more laptops with dualboot but this is a 3d bios (uefi)which i don't know.
it is compatible with XP x64(i read in the manual)but it does,n say how,or how to set the bios.
when i finish work,i will try to set it on IDE in the bios,it might do the trick(it is now in AHCI.
the motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-X79-UD5 with a X79 chipset and the new F8 bios (i flashed it with @bios)
the cpu is an Intel i7-3930K.
if you need more info,i will complete my profile tonight(have to work now)but thanks already to all you people who are helping me,thanks.


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

Go with IDE and then make sure you have ONLY one SSD hooked up at a time.


----------



## corretje61 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks i will try this tonight
I Will have to inplug the ssd with Windows7. 
And set my bios to ide.
Okay,i let you know the result.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2012)

You need to press "f6" when windows XP is installing(it says when tyo press F6 very early in the install process), and install the chipset driver found on your driver disk. Then you cna use AHCI or RAID mode.


Otherwise, yes WinXP will ahve issues when installing without hte driver unless the drive controlelr is in IDE mode.

At the same time IDE mode is a bit slow when using SSDs, so AHCI is prefferred.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

You can do this ^ or you can use Nlite and splitstream the SATA drivers into the install so windows finds them during the setup process.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> You can do this ^ or you can use Nlite and *splitstream* the SATA drivers into the install so windows finds them during the setup process.



 He meant "Slipstream"

Yes I forgot about the F6 thing (Good catch Dave), that should load the driver since XP does not have it in its driver pack.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, I missed it too until post #6...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

bogmali said:


> He meant "Slipstream"
> 
> Yes I forgot about the F6 thing (Good catch Dave), that should load the driver since XP does not have it in its driver pack.



YEA 

<<<< This guy.... He no good speller


----------



## corretje61 (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks guy's,

I tried the ide option like you have told me ,and than i saw all my HDD;s'so that's already one step further,but i could not partition it or format or install on it.
probably it can not use Uefi- bios,so i will try MBR and as i know how to use the F6 option,i will try this,because i never knew that you can use AHCI with XP.
i thought only IDE.And i did not know this is slower ,so thanks,i have learned a lot more.
i have the weekend to try out all the options (don't have to work.)
And i let you all know the result.
Thanks and a nice day to you all.Cor


----------

